# [ edit ] auf nanucu.de



## plautze (15 Juli 2008)

Hallo erstmal!
Ist mein erster Thread und gleich nen neues Thema aufgemacht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Leider kein so erfreuliches, wie ihr gleich sehen werdet. Es geht um den Internetshop nanucu.de, der, so wie es zur Zeit ausschaut [......]. Mich hats auch erwischt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich kann gar nicht die ganze Story auf so kleinem Platz schildern, lest euch bei Interesse selber rein: hier haben sich einige der Betroffenen zusammengefunden:
nanucu.de - gulli:board

der Thread wurde aber dicht gemacht, warum weiss nur der liebe Mod-Gott. Vielleicht finden wir ja hier die richtige Plattform.
Bitte spart euch eure Kommentare wie "wie kann man nur so dämlich sein", aber vielleicht finden sich hier im Forum ja auch welche 
1 die da schon bestellt haben und sich austauschen wollen oder
2. die vorhaben, dort zu bestellen und dieser Thread sie davon abhalten kann. (hat sich wohl erledigt, die Seite ist seit heut Nachmittag nicht mehr erreichbar)

p.


----------



## dirkster (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: [.......] auf nanucu.de*

Richtig, ich komm auch von drüben. Mein Name wurde von dem Shop[ edit]  missbraucht.

Bei mir ist der stand das ich bei der Polizei Strafanzeige gestellt habe und einen Anwalt eingeschaltet habe der sich schon um die Sache kümmert.

Updates schreib ich hier rein.


----------



## Kartoffelpferd (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Danke für die PN, Plautze! Da kriegt das Forum hier direkt ganz viele neue Mitglieder. 

Bei mir beläuft sich der enstandene Schaden auf 489,90€ - hab' die Hoffnung eigentlich schon aufgegeben und deswegen auch (noch?) keinen Anwalt eingeschaltet... die Polizei habe ich aber bereits letzten Donnerstag, nach einiger Recherche, eingeschaltet. Sollten die es doch noch schaffen, die realen Daten von diesem "[ edit] " herauszufinden und ihn dingfest zu machen, werde ich wohl Kontakt mit 'nem Anwalt aufnehmen... mein Vater hat da Kontakte, aber Kosten würden wohl dennoch entstehen... und ich will nicht noch mehr Geld verlieren, das reicht für's erste schon...


----------



## webwatcher (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Falls sich hier eine Gemeinde Betroffener verabredet hat, rate ich dringend die Nutzungsbedingungen
 zu lesen und  zu beachten, denen  jeder bei der Anmeldung zugestimmt hat,
sonst  ist der Thread schneller  geschlossen als begonnen. 

Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen

PS: Gilt übrigens auch für Gastposter, damit keine falschen  Erwartungen geweckt werden


----------



## Kartoffelpferd (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Falls sich hier eine Gemeinde Betroffener verabredet hat, rate ich dringend die Nutzungsbedingungen
> zu lesen und  zu beachten, denen  jeder bei der Anmeldung zugestimmt hat,
> sonst  ist der Thread schneller  geschlossen als begonnen.
> 
> ...


In Ordnung, ist gelesen. Du hast übrigens vergessen das böse Wort im Titel von Dirksters Beitrag rauszunehmen.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Kartoffelpferd schrieb:


> Du hast übrigens vergessen das böse Wort im Titel von Dirksters Beitrag rauszunehmen.


hat der Kollege eben rausgenommen


----------



## plautze (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Ok, dann nehmen wir vorerst das böse Wort mit dem großen "B" nicht mehr in den Mund bis und falls jemand rechtskräftig verurteilt worden ist. richtig?

...verstehe ja eure vorsicht, nur sind da schon so krasse sachen vorgefallen...
nun gut, wollen wir uns dran halten! es werden aber voraussichtlich noch weitere geschädigte zu uns stoßen, seid bitte noch ein wenig milde bei ihrem ersten post.

soll ja auch mehr ne austauschebene sein, wo wir über unsere erfahrungen während des weiteren vorgehens schnacken können.
hoffe, dass das hier möglich ist.:thumb:


----------



## AtzeSB (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

so bin auch jetzt hier vertreten! hoffentlich hat das jeder mit dem forumswechsel begriffen!!!


----------



## Ameisenman (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Dann sag ich auch mal lieb "Hallo" in die Runde. Mal sehen was da weiter passiert. Dumm vom Mod in dem anderen Forum zu schliessen. Naja. Ich hoffe hier kann in Ruhe weiteres Vorgehen und Ergebnisse beraten werden.

Da bei mir die Polizei auch gesagt hat. Falls ich mehr rausfinden sollte solle ich mich da direkt auch wieder melden. Bei mir geht es nur um 109€


----------



## BaerndME (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Bin dann auch mal eurer Empfehlung gefolgt.

Bei mir sind es "nur" knapp 300 Euro.

Wo wir schonmal dabei sind: Wenn ich zur Pozilei gehe ( morgen vormittag ist geplant ), würd ich denen schon gerne mal sagen, welche Polizeiwachen bzw. die Polizeien welcher Städte denn schon Bescheid weiss, um denen vielleicht eien Hinweis für die deutschlandweite Zusammenarbeit zu geben...? Und die Sreenshots wären toll, ich hab natürlich verpeilt, selbst welche zu machen. 

Na ja, eigentlich hab ich es auch schon aufgegeben. Ich werde aber dran bleiben und von Zeit zu Zeit hier rein schauen, ob sich was ergibt. 

Dass ich erst morgen anzeigen gehe, ist so, weil ich erst mit dem Kanarienvogelverein die Bestätigung sah, dass es tatsächlich nur... na ja, wisst schon, sein kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Guten Morgen!

Mich hat es auch erwischt! Ich werde im laufe des Tages wohl auch meine örtliche Polizeistation besuchen. Beileid allen die auch ihre Kohle ins Nirvana überwiesen haben.

gruß


----------



## dirkster (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

da mein anwalt gerade noch drann ist das mein name bei 1und1 komplett gelöscht wird, bzw. hat er denen bis donnerstag zeit gegeben, hab ich das jetzt auch dem gulliboard geschrieben. also nicht wundern wenn da bald nicht mehr mein richtiger name und email adresse erscheinen.

hier im forum werde ich weiter schreiben.


----------



## plautze (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

gute idee mit den orten, in denen die polizei bescheid weiss.
ich geh heute oder morgen zur *münchner *polizei.


----------



## dirkster (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

ich war in mainz... polizeipräsidium an der goethestrasse


----------



## plautze (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

ich seh grad, editieren geht hier ja gar nicht. also nen neuen:
dirkster, ich muss natürlich leider deine adresse bei der polizei angeben, da du im impressum standest.


----------



## dirkster (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



plautze schrieb:


> ich seh grad, editieren geht hier ja gar nicht. also nen neuen:
> dirkster, ich muss natürlich leider deine adresse bei der polizei angeben, da du im impressum standest.



ja aber sag denen auch das die polizei in mainz bescheid weiss und ich auch bereits einen anwalt eingeschaltet habe


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



plautze schrieb:


> ich seh grad, editieren geht hier ja gar nicht. also nen neuen:


geht schon, aber erst ab einer  gewissen Anzahl von Postings.  
Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Spampostern haben uns leider  zu dieser anfänglichen Einschränkung gezwungen.


----------



## plautze (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



dirkster schrieb:


> ja aber sag denen auch das die polizei in mainz bescheid weiss und ich auch bereits einen anwalt eingeschaltet habe



ja, mach ich.


@ webwatcher: ok. is ja eh super, dass ihr euch die zeit nehmt und so ein forum betreibt.:thumb:


----------



## Rehapsych (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Guten Morgen,

auch ich war gestern bei der Polizei und habe Anzeige erstattet. Bin durch das andere Forum darauf aufmerksam geworden, dass ich wohl meine Ware nie erhalten werden. 

Bei der Polizei hat man mir gesagt, dass es hier bearbeitet wird und dann an das zuständige Revier, also in R., weitergeleitet wird. Dann wird geprüft, inwieweit eine Straftat vorliegt und wenn sie den Kerl haben, gehts an die Staatsanwaltschaft. Und wenn das so sein sollte, könnten wir gute Karten haben unser Geld wiederzusehen, dafür brauchen sie jedoch diese Person.


----------



## dirkster (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

das problem ist das mein anwalt schon rausgefunden hat das die person nicht existiert


----------



## Dummkopf (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Ich bin auch betroffen und habe gestern bei der Polizeidirektion  Böblingen
Strafanzeige wegen B**** gestellt.

Ich habe am 6.7.2007 auf der Webseite [noparse]www.nanucu.de[/noparse] einen Camcorder für 684,90€ bestellt und am 8.7.2008 per Vorkasse bezahlt. 

Nun ist die Webseite seit gestern vom Netz genommen worden und ich gehe davon aus, das dasß Geld verloren ist. 

Kontakt zur Firma kann man nicht mehr herstellen, anscheinend gibt es den dort genannten Shopinhaber in der Realität nicht.

Ich wüßte auch gerne ob es eine zuständige Stelle für diesen Fall gibt, wo alle getäuschten Käufer sich melden können? 

-Wurde oder wird ggf ein Staatsanwalt eingeschaltet? 
-Wann schaltet sich überhaupt ein Staatsanwalt ein? 
-Und hier nocheinmal mein Vorschlag, den Fall an die Medien ( Zeitung, TV etc.) zu melden.
Hat jemand hier entsprechende Kontakte oder Erfahrung mit Medien?

Ich grüße alle Betroffenen und hoffe, wir können uns gegenseitig helfen.


----------



## dirkster (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

wenn du dich hier anmeldest kann ich dir die adresse von meinem anwalt geben der sich schon mit dem fall befasst....


----------



## Rehapsych (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

@ dirkster

Auch wenn es die Person unter dem angegebenen Namen nicht gibt, muss ja trotzdem jemand dahinter stecken. Und das ist einfach meine Hoffnung, dass sie den finden. 

Find die Idee mit den Medien gut. Hab zwar keine Kontakte, würde aber versuchen einen TV-Bericht zu starten. Dafür müsste man ungefähr wissen, wieviel betroffen sind, um die Wichtigkeit des Themas zu demonstrieren.

Im anderen Forum sprach ja jemand von ca. 50 weiteren Rechnungsnummern.


----------



## plautze (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

bin hier im forum auf das gestoßen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/onlinehandel-und-zahlung/44465-opfer-gesucht.html

habe den mod angeschrieben aber noch nix gehört.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Guck mal auf das Datum!


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



plautze schrieb:


> habe den mod angeschrieben aber noch nix gehört.


Der Aufruf ist über  anderthalb  Jahre alt. (19.11.2006)  Im TV-Bussines ist aber alles was nicht in wenigen Tagen
abgewickelt ist bereits Schnee von gestern.
Das Posting ist damit  schon lange nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## plautze (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

naja, es steht immer noch unter wichtig! ganz oben......:roll:


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Natalie M (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

hier noch ein opfer.

werde heute zur polizei nach erlangen gehen und anzeige erstatten.

auch ich habe keine große hoffnung.

hat jemand noch tips was ich der polizei sagen soll? da die seite nicht mehr online ist, habe ich allerdings nur den kaufvertrag zum vorlegen. reicht das?

was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass man nicht über die bank an die person ran kommt.


----------



## BaerndME (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Ich werde gleich zur Polizei in Königs Wusterhausen gehen. Mitnehmen werde ich einen Ausdruck der "Rechnungsmail" und einer Datei mit folgendem Inhalt:



> Polizeireviere, die laut Forenusern bereits eine Anzeige aufgenommen haben:
> 
> Mainz, Polizeipräsidium an der Goethestrasse
> Polizeidirektion Böblingen
> ...


----------



## Rehapsych (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Ich hab eine Anzeige in Stendal erstattet, falls dir das weiterhilft.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Meine wurde in Düsseldorf aufgegeben:

Polizeipräsidium Düsseldorf
PI Süd - PW Bilk
Jürgensplatz 5-7
40219 Düsseldorf


----------



## Bolivariano (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Hallo!
Bei mir geht es um ganze 1600€.
Ich glaube es sind sehr viele Opfer da im ganzen Netz auf nanucu verlinkt wurde (guenstiger.de, geizkragen.de...) und es dort eben die günstigsten Preise gab. Wir sollten alle [email protected] kontaktieren so dass sie merken was für ein ausmaß dieser Fall hat, schaden kann es ja nicht. Ich versuche jetz alle Polizeireviere die bereits eine Anzeige aufgenommen haben zu sammeln. Bitte schreibt mir hier oder unter *****@web.de das Polizeirevier auf an dem ihr euch gewandt habt. Bevor ihr zum Polizeirevier geht bekommt ihr von mir die Liste des bereits ermittelten Reviere. So können vielleicht alle besser zusammenarbeiten. Hoffe das hilft?


----------



## plautze (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

kann sich eigentlich jemand die kompletten header der emails anzeigen lassen?
hier könnte man mal schauen, wo die herkommen:
EMailHeader - Antispam.de

bei mir bei hotmail geht das seit ner umstellung nicht mehr anzeigen zu lassen.:wall: 
habe eine direkt von seinem gogglemail-account bekommen. vielleicht lässt sich da was rauslesen?


----------



## plautze (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

bei mir gehts übrigens um 680 EUR + die 150 EUR, die ich nun nicht mehr von canon cashback bekomme (nun gut, die 150 EUR lassen sich wohl nicht so wirklich rechtfertigen, weg sind sie trotzdem)


----------



## Bolivariano (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

mein kompletten header:
[HEADER]Received: from [217.160.22.44] (helo=s15203306.onlinehome-server.info)
	by ***.web.de with esmtp (WEB.DE 4.109 #226)
	id 1KGMNL-0000eS-00
	for ***@web.de; Wed, 09 Jul 2008 01:13:35 +0200
Received: from s15203306.onlinehome-server.info (s15203306.onlinehome-server.info [127.0.0.1])
	by s15203306.onlinehome-server.info (8.13.8/8.13.8/Debian-3) with ESMTP id m68NDZXe005870;
	Wed, 9 Jul 2008 01:13:35 +0200
Received: (from [email protected])
	by s15203306.onlinehome-server.info (8.13.8/8.13.8/Submit) id m68NDWUK005868;
	Wed, 9 Jul 2008 01:13:32 +0200
Message-Id: <[email protected]>
To: "***" <***@web.de>
Subject: nanucu Shop: Neue Bestellung Nr. ****
From: "nanucu Shop" <[email protected]>
Date: Tue, 08 Jul 2008 23:13:32 +0000
Content-Type: text/html; charset="utf-8"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable
Content-Disposition: inline
Sender: [email protected][/HEADER]


----------



## plautze (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

[FONT=&quot]du, das maschinchen kann damit nix anfangen, schick mir den doch in ner PM noch mal bitte:

[/FONT]*spamalyser - the spam analyser*

*Error!*

You did not provide a valid email header. Make sure you have not pasted any extra blank lines and then go back and try again.


----------



## Natalie M (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

habe gerade mit einer sehr netten Dame von Akte 08 telefoniert.
Sie fand den Fall interessant und wird sich das Ganze mal näher anschauen. Ist also gut möglich, dass sie sich bei einem von euch über das Forum mal meldet.


----------



## BaerndME (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

So, war gerade bei der Polizei. Um es vorsichtig auszudrücken, machte der die Anzeige aufnehmende Beamte nicht den Eindruck, geschult oder erfahren im Umgang mit Internetbetrug zu sein. Ich hoffe, dass meine Anzeige dort in die richtigen Hände kommt und das Netzwerk der Polizei funktioniert. 

Mehr dann später, wenn ich mehr weiß.


----------



## plautze (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

naja, woher soll nen dorfpolizist aussem einfachen/mittleren dienst 
da auch ahnung von haben? (ausser er interessiert sich privat dafür...)


----------



## AndyHannover (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Hallo,

noch ein Opfer.
Habe heute Anzeige wegen Betrug in Hannover gestellt + Schreiben an Herrn J... mit Widerruf und Rückzahlungsfrist...nur der Form halber. Wird so nix bringen, aber ist lt. meinem Anwalt die Vorgehensweise.

Würde mich einer Sammelklage - falls das jemand plant - anschliessen. Die Idee mit den Medien finde ich gut, hilft vielleicht wenigstens anderen.

Teures Lehrgeld (640,-). Aber das wird helfen für die Zukunft.


----------



## Natalie M (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

hallo andy,
kannst du mir vllt deinen brief als vorlage mal per mail schicken.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Hallo,
bin jetzt auch hier 
Ich war gestern bei der Polizeidienststelle Heusweiler/Saar,
um meine Anzeige aufzugeben.


----------



## siesok (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Ich war eben nicht eingeloggt...

Hallo,
bin jetzt auch hier :smile:
Ich war gestern bei der Polizeidienststelle Heusweiler/Saar,
um meine Anzeige aufzugeben.


----------



## plautze (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Natalie M schrieb:


> hallo andy,
> kannst du mir vllt deinen brief als vorlage mal per mail schicken.



das ist zwar ne super vorgehensweise. nur an wen willste die schicken???? an den taubenzuchtverein?


----------



## siesok (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Also ich hab herausgefunden, daß in Deutschland ein einziger mit diesem Namen bei der Polizei bekannt ist (aus einer ganz anderen Stadt und vorbestraft). Wenn der´s wäre, haben die das schnell raus. Man hat mir aber auch gesagt, daß man die betreffende Person recht sicher früher oder später ausfindig machen wird (erfahrungsgemäß, da jeder Fehler macht), aber auch, daß da (wieder erfahrungsgemäß) in den seltensten Fällen Kohle-mäßig was zu holen ist... Evtl. geht der Typ sogar in den Bau, aber wir kriegen trotzdem unser sauer verdientes Geld nicht wieder...


----------



## dirkster (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



siesok schrieb:


> Also ich hab herausgefunden, daß in Deutschland ein einziger mit diesem Namen bei der Polizei bekannt ist (aus einer ganz anderen Stadt und vorbestraft). Wenn der´s wäre, haben die das schnell raus. Man hat mir aber auch gesagt, daß man die betreffende Person recht sicher früher oder später ausfindig machen wird (erfahrungsgemäß, da jeder Fehler macht), aber auch, daß da (wieder erfahrungsgemäß) in den seltensten Fällen Kohle-mäßig was zu holen ist... Evtl. geht der Typ sogar in den Bau, aber wir kriegen trotzdem unser sauer verdientes Geld nicht wieder...



klingt sehr gut!


----------



## siesok (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Heute Abend höre ich, auf wen das Konto läuft...


----------



## plautze (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



siesok schrieb:


> Heute Abend höre ich, auf wen das Konto läuft...



sehr gut siesok.
bin ja mal gespannt, vielleicht hat er auch nen perso gefunden und auf den dann nen konto eröffnet....
heut abend dann evtl lieber per PM oder mail?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

hallo 

Bin auch opfer geworden...
habe 400 euro für nichts ausgegeben ...habe auch erst bestellt und dan gegoogelt ((scheisse ))...da kann man erkennen das manche leute gutes geld verdienen ...ich selber werde morgen früh auch zur polizei gehen ...((anzeige erstatten))da ich noch jung bin werde ich in mir packen wenn ich in sehe oder finden werde...aber eine möglichkeit sehe ich noch und zwar die kontonummer wer die erställt hat auch was damit zu tun also nachfragen ...und es ist mir auch scheiss egal aber das geld holle ich mir von dieser person die das konto erstellt fertig ...Ps.weiter so durchsetzen und herausfinden ...sdchade um meine playstation 3


----------



## AtzeSB (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

hi siesok hab heut in saarbrücken anzeige gemacht da konnte man mir nix überd den typ sagen aber evtl. habe ich der polizei einen hinweis geben können den ich natürlich erstmal nicht veröffentliche.bitte teile mir mit wenn du nen namen etc hast das gleiche mache ich natürlich wenn ich was höre.


----------



## Kartoffelpferd (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Falls jemand den realen Namen rauskriegt, würde ich auch gerne dran teillhaben... dann würde ich auch zum Anwalt gehen, vorher habe ich erstmal Angst vor weiteren Kosten...

Ich war bei der Polizei in Beckum - ist 'ne Kleinstadt im Münsterland. ^^;


Zum Thema "Sammelklage": Wie bereits im anderen Forum erwähnt, gibt es in Deutschland keine Sammelklagen. In unserem Fall wird, wenn es denn irgendwann vor Gericht geht, vorraussichtlich die Staatsanwaltschaft als Hauptkläger auftreten und wir könnten dann als Nebenkläger mitmachen.
Zumindest ist das mein Wissensstand...


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Kartoffelpferd schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Sammelklage": Wie bereits im anderen Forum erwähnt, gibt es in Deutschland keine Sammelklagen....



ACK
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## AndyHannover (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

ja schicke ich gern, nur bräuchte ich eine Adresse....

Haben eigentlich alle auf das gleiche Konto (2****04) bei der N**bank überwiesen?


----------



## plautze (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



AndyHannover schrieb:


> ja schicke ich gern, nur bräuchte ich eine Adresse....
> 
> Haben eigentlich alle auf das gleiche Konto (2****04) bei der N**bank überwiesen?



glaub, da haste dich vertan.
bei mir war es 
 KtoNr:           8****04
BLZ:              20****00


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Hallo  

Wie lange gibt es schon nanucu ???

und woher habt ihr disen namen d*  stand in impreumm nich diese adresse von j*
danke


----------



## Kartoffelpferd (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Auf Ds Namen war die Webseite registriert und er war als Webseitentechniker angegeben. Offenbar ohne sein Wissen.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Mich hat es auch erwischt! Ich werde im laufe des Tages wohl auch meine örtliche Polizeistation besuchen. Beileid allen die auch ihre Kohle ins Nirvana überwiesen haben.
> 
> gruß





Nachtrag:Ich war heute auf der Polizei (Hof/Saale) Nur so als Info, falls jemand die Städte an denen Anzeige erstattet sammelt.

gruß Bastian


----------



## Reducal (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> falls jemand die Städte an denen Anzeige erstattet sammelt.


Bitte nicht zur Sammelleidenschaft animieren, da das wenig Sinn macht.


----------



## amachon (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ebenfalls betroffen. Mit 684,90 Euro. Bin heute in Hamburg bei der Polizei gewesen und habe zusätzlich meine Anwältin eingeschaltet. Auch wenn ich wohl das Geld nicht wiederbekomme, gebe ich gern noch mehr Geld aus (für den Anwalt) um den mutmaßlichen Tätern das Handwerk zu legen. Vielen Dank für dieses Forum. Das nächste Mal schaue ich hier vorher rein...


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Hallo zusammen,
bin auch betroffen. War vorhin bei der Polizei in Böblingen und werde nun wohl meinen Anwalt einschalten.
Das ganze wird nach Renningen weitergeleitet, dort kümmert man sich darum. Dies wurde mir auch telefonisch vom Polizeirevier in Renningen bestätigt.


----------



## Natalie M (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

war jetzt vorhin bei der polizei in erlangen und habe auch anzeige erstattet. kann man zur zeit sonst was tun (außer anwalt der auch erst mal wieder geld kostet)?


----------



## dirkster (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Kartoffelpferd schrieb:


> Auf Ds Namen war die Webseite registriert und er war als Webseitentechniker angegeben. Offenbar ohne sein Wissen.




richtig, war deswegen schon bei der polizei und beim anwalt


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

hallo wurde auch abgezockt melde mich auch bei der polizei...ich finde nur krass wieviel er daran verdiennt hat und das mit so wenig aufwand der ist doch bestimmt schon weg im ausland mit dem geld macht pause und wenn er wieder geld braucht fängt er wieder von vorn an...ansonsten werde ich mein geld wieder holen und zwar von der Kontonummer wo ich es drauf gezahlt habe oder lass uns alle ins fernseher gehen...


----------



## Rehapsych (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ansonsten werde ich mein geld wieder holen und zwar von der Kontonummer wo ich es drauf gezahlt habe



Das ist nicht möglich, da wir selber überwiesen haben, laut meiner Bank. hätten wir per Lastschrift bezahlt, hätte uns das Geld zurück gebucht werden können, so geht es jedoch leider nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

ja aber wenn ich herausfinden würde wer hinter dieser konto nummer stegt ..könnte ich doch ne anzeige gegen diese person machen ...auf jeden fall wird er unter eine decke sein


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

und was ist eigentlich mit dieser nummer IBAN: DE37................  / und BIC/SWIFT:.......................   hat das was nichts mit dem ausland zu tun???


----------



## dirkster (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und was ist eigentlich mit dieser nummer IBAN: DE37................  / und BIC/SWIFT:.......................   hat das was nichts mit dem ausland zu tun???



ja due muss man angeben wenn man etwas ins ausland überweisen will

DE steht für Deutschland


----------



## dirkster (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

bzw. aus dem ausland auf das konto


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

alta genau du .. Dirkster....du stekst du auch unter einer Decke wie soll er denn dein namen haben ...warum du ausgerechnet


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

wie kann es eigentlich so passieren okay ich sag mal er hat eine homepage aufgemacht...namenloss nennt irgendwelche namen kann auch sein aber dann die kontonummer die kann er nicht fälschen oder nicht


----------



## dirkster (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> alta genau du .. Dirkster....du stekst du auch unter einer Decke wie soll er denn dein namen haben ...warum du ausgerechnet



jetzt geht das wieder los.. und nein ich steck nicht mit dem unter einer decke.. kannst gerne bei der polizei in mz anrufen.. wenn du mir eine pm schreibst geb ich dir auch gerne die Vorgangsnummer und die direkte durchwahl dort und auch die Nummer von meinem Anwalt der sich gerade darum kümmert.

warum ausgerechnet ich? keine ahnung.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

ja okay ich glaubs ihr ja sonst würdest du ja nicht deine zeit verschwenden...aber sag mal warum ist es so leicht gemacht eigene homepage eröffnet irgendwelche namen und ein konto und schon fertig das ist doch jeder mann sache oder nicht...aber sag mir mal man muss doch wenn man ein konto erröfnet sein namen angeben oder nicht...oder gibt es da ander emetoden


----------



## dirkster (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ja okay ich glaubs ihr ja sonst würdest du ja nicht deine zeit verschwenden...aber sag mal warum ist es so leicht gemacht eigene homepage eröffnet irgendwelche namen und ein konto und schon fertig das ist doch jeder mann sache oder nicht...aber sag mir mal man muss doch wenn man ein konto erröfnet sein namen angeben oder nicht...oder gibt es da ander emetoden



ja man muss sogar seinen perso vorlegen, das versteh ich halt auch nicht wie das passieren konnte.

Oder er hat wie auch immer zugang zu einem Konto das ihm nicht gehört.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

also muss ich in durch die kontonummer ihn finden und wie schaffe ich das alleine gibt mir keiner ne auskunft nur die polizei aber glaube nicht das die das machen ...ey wenn ich wenigstens wüsste wer hinter diese kontonummer stegt ....


----------



## Mario73 (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Bin auch betroffen, selbes Konto, 229 €. Gehe morgen zur Polizei.
Sollte irgeneiner den Namen dieses Wi*** rauskriegen, bitte posten.


----------



## Brest (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Nur zur Info: Bitte keine Namen posten. Auch wenn wir den Ärger über diesen Herren nachvollziehen können, dient diese Bitte dem Schutz des Forums. So sind nun einmal die Gesetze.


----------



## Ameisenman (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Brest schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Bitte keine Namen posten. Auch wenn wir den Ärger über diesen Herren nachvollziehen können, dient diese Bitte dem Schutz des Forums. So sind nun einmal die Gesetze.



Auch als Schutz bei unseren Forderungen. Nicht das vorher einer vorbei fährt und Scheiße baut. Oder sonst wie was unüberlegtes macht.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

ich vertsehe ja das alles ist machbar mit der homepage impressum sowas kann man alles aufbauen und ne homepage für 1 monat zu haben geht auch klar ...es wurde alles so schlau gemacht ...irgendwelche namen reingesetzt mit irgendwelchen orten aber eins verstehe ich nicht warum wenn wir anzeigen erstatten das die polizei nicht mal dieses konto überprüft andauernd heisst es wird gemacht und so bis dahin ist es schon ein jahr vergangen ...was wir jetzt machen müssen ist die person hinter den konto nummer zu finden oder in die öffentlichkeit gehen ...und natürlich die frage stellen wer ist [.......]???


----------



## djskwolf (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Ich habe ca. 1800 Euro da gelassen …habe am Freitag ein Termin beim Anwalt.
Ist schon raus wem das Konto gehört?


----------



## AtzeSB (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Dummkopf schrieb:


> Ich bin auch betroffen und habe gestern bei der Polizeidirektion  Böblingen
> Strafanzeige wegen B**** gestellt.
> 
> Ich habe am 6.7.2007 auf der Webseite [noparse]www.nanucu.de[/noparse] einen Camcorder für 684,90€ bestellt und am 8.7.2008 per Vorkasse bezahlt.
> ...


bist du mal in renningen vorbei gefahren , wohnst ja anscheinend in der nähe??


----------



## Kartoffelpferd (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



AtzeSB schrieb:


> bist du mal in renningen vorbei gefahren , wohnst ja anscheinend in der nähe??


Hatte ich doch schon im anderen Forum erzählt - kurz bevor ich in Renningen angerufen hatte, waren schon andere Leute da, die vorher an der Adresse vorbeigeschaut haben und keinen Herrn J. oder eine Firma nanucu.de vorgefunden haben. Das Gewerbeamt hatte auch keine passende Eintragung auf einen der beiden Namen oder die Adresse. An der Adresse gibt es zwar verschiedene Firmen/Geschäfte, aber eben nicht das, welches wir suchen.

Zum Thema Staatsanwalt: Da wird vermutlich erst was passieren, sobald man jemand hat, den man belangen kann... und dafür ist die Polizei zuständig... Renningen macht das schon... *hust*

Wahrscheinlich war genau das Teil des Plans. Irgend'ne Kleinstadt nehmen, damit sich 'ne schwach besetzte Polizeidienststelle mit wenig Erfahrung in solchen Dingen damit befasst. Irgendjemand hatte ja im alten Forum auch erzählt, dass die in Renningen noch garnichts davon wussten - obwohl die Leute, die kurz vor mir die Stadt Renningen kontaktiert haben, direkt danach zur Polizei in Renningen gegangen sind. Das deutet ja schon darauf hin, wie gut die organisiert sind. :/


----------



## dirkster (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Guten Morgen, mein Anwalt hat wie es aussieht erreicht das die bei Denic und 1und1 gehandelt haben. 

Checkt mal die Denic Seite nach dem Inhaber, da ist jetzt einmal als Domaininhaber eine Adresse aus der CZ und als Anprechpartner steht dort jemand aus Augsburg.... 

Die 1und1 Kontakte sind auch komplett weg. Da steht jetzt eine Firma aus Güstrow.

ich werde mit den Daten heute noch einmal zur Polizei gehen.

ich bin jedenfalls extrem froh das mein name dort nicht mehr steht.


----------



## dirkster (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Kartoffelpferd schrieb:


> Hatte ich doch schon im anderen Forum erzählt - kurz bevor ich in Renningen angerufen hatte, waren schon andere Leute da, die vorher an der Adresse vorbeigeschaut haben und keinen Herrn J. oder eine Firma nanucu.de vorgefunden haben. Das Gewerbeamt hatte auch keine passende Eintragung auf einen der beiden Namen oder die Adresse. An der Adresse gibt es zwar verschiedene Firmen/Geschäfte, aber eben nicht das, welches wir suchen.
> 
> Zum Thema Staatsanwalt: Da wird vermutlich erst was passieren, sobald man jemand hat, den man belangen kann... und dafür ist die Polizei zuständig... Renningen macht das schon... *hust*
> 
> Wahrscheinlich war genau das Teil des Plans. Irgend'ne Kleinstadt nehmen, damit sich 'ne schwach besetzte Polizeidienststelle mit wenig Erfahrung in solchen Dingen damit befasst. Irgendjemand hatte ja im alten Forum auch erzählt, dass die in Renningen noch garnichts davon wussten - obwohl die Leute, die kurz vor mir die Stadt Renningen kontaktiert haben, direkt danach zur Polizei in Renningen gegangen sind. Das deutet ja schon darauf hin, wie gut die organisiert sind. :/




ja als ich bei der polizei in mainz war meinte die das in renningen noch nichts bekannt ist....


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



dirkster schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, mein Anwalt hat wie es aussieht erreicht das die bei Denic und 1und1 gehandelt haben.
> 
> Checkt mal die Denic Seite nach dem Inhaber, da ist jetzt einmal als Domaininhaber eine Adresse aus der CZ und als Anprechpartner steht dort jemand aus Augsburg....
> 
> ...



Also das was da jetzt bei Denic zu lesen ist ist mindestens genauso dubios...!?! Übrigens gehe ich davon aus dass sich die Person im Ausland aufhält - meine Anfragen wurden nämlich immer so um 2 oder 3 Uhr Nachts beantwortet...


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2008)

*nanucu.de*



dirkster schrieb:


> Checkt mal die Denic Seite nach dem Inhaber, da ist jetzt einmal als Domaininhaber eine Adresse aus der CZ und als Anprechpartner steht dort jemand aus Augsburg....
> 
> Die 1und1 Kontakte sind auch komplett weg. Da steht jetzt eine Firma aus Güstrow.



Die Polizei wird die Domain sicher auch selbst erforschen können, da brauchste selbst nicht nochmal hin. Viel wichtiger als die Registrierung von nanucu.de ist die Bankverbindung des Kontos, auf das eingezahlt worden ist - der Inhaber des Kontos ist derjenige, der zu aller erst mal zu verfolgen ist.

Die Domaindaten: 





> _[ posten vom Whoisdaten ist verboten modinfo _


führen zu Dienstleistern, die mit Sicherheit ihren Kunden benennen können. Gerade der Tech-C ist ohnehin ein alter Hase im Biz.


----------



## Mario73 (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

OK wenn wir den Namen haben, dürfen wir ihn nicht posten.
Aber wie kriegen wir diesen Namen dann? 
Von der Polizei?


----------



## bernhard (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Vorsicht: Die Domaindaten wurden heute aktualisiert. Der neue Besitzer hat vermutlich mit dem alten nichts zu schaffen.


> Letzte Aktualisierung: 	17.07.2008


----------



## dirkster (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

hm okay mein anwalt hat 1und1 bzw. denic bis heute eine frist gegeben meine sachen dort zu löschen.. geht es so schnell das die einen neuen inhaber finden?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Aber auch der neue administrative Ansprechpartner (admin-c) ist im Netz unbekannt?!? Oder hat jemand was über ihn rausfinden können?


----------



## Ameisenman (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Mario73 schrieb:


> OK wenn wir den Namen haben, dürfen wir ihn nicht posten.
> Aber wie kriegen wir diesen Namen dann?
> Von der Polizei?


Wenn ihn einer hat. Schreibt er hier rein das er ihn hat und wenn du ihn haben willst über PN.
Privat kann/darf man über Personen reden.


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Ameisenman schrieb:


> Wenn ihn einer hat ...
> Privat kann/darf man über Personen reden.


Versteift euch mal nicht zu sehr auf die Domaindaten. Diejenigen, die dort drin stehen, haben mit der eigentlichen Handlung womöglich gar nichts zu tun, weshalb ich mal annehme, dass eine Diskussion über den/diejenigen kaum etwas bringt.


----------



## wahlhesse (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Hallo,

macht doch alle mal halblang. Wenn Anzeige erstattet wurde, wird sich die Staatsanwaltschaft schon mit der Denic, den Banken und anderen Kontakten in Verbindung setzen um die Geschichte aufzuklären. Dazu bedarf es keiner vielen "Sherlock Holmes" hier im Forum. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, überhaupt Geld zurückzubekommen halte ich persönlich für recht gering. Dazu muss gegen den  Urheber, so er gefunden und verurteilt wird, jeder zivilrechtlich aktiv werden.

Weder Denic noch Banken werden zivilen Personen oder Anwälten einfach so die Daten rausrücken. Das verbietet schon der Datenschutz.

Und was noch wichtig ist: Sollten durch eure eigene Recherche irgendwelche Namen genannt werden, müssen wir dies sofort editieren. Was wäre, wenn derjenige doch unschuldig ist?

Also, wilde Spekulationen nicht im Forum, allenfalls per PN untereinander. Und habt Geduld, die Mühlen der Justiz mahlen langsam.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2008)

*Bankverbindung*

Hallo,

auch ich hatte mt der Firma zu tun, hab einen LCD-TV bestellt. Ich wollte ihn aber selbst abholen. nach 2 geplatzen Terminen habe ich dann die Bestellung zurückgezogen, Gott sei Dank nicht bezahlt und bin trotzdem um eine Erfahrung reicher.

Was mir aber bei der ganzen Diskussion aufgefallen ist: in der Kritik standen der damalige eingetragene Domaininhaber und der Hoster, aber kaum ein Wort zur Bank.

Ich habe selber ein Konto bei der N.-Bank, beid er Eröffnung musste ich meine Identität nachweisen, mit Originaldokumenten (Personalausweis oder Reisepass mit Meldebestätigung). Laut den Bankseiten ist dass immer noch so, sie seien sogar dazu verpflichtet, heißt es da.

Was heißt das? Theoretisch muss es einen Herrn names C.. J... geben, der auch einen festen Wohnsitz hat (zumindenst zum Zeitpunkt der Ausstellung des Personalausweises oder der Meldebestätigung). 

Praktisch könnte es natürlich sein , dass J. seine Ausweispapiere gefälscht hat, oder - rein spekulativ - dass es bei dem Identitätsnachweis der Bank Lücken gibt, sprich, es wurde irgendwo geschlampt. 

Sollte sich sich herausstellen, das es gar keinen C... J... gibt, könnte sich die spekulative Frage stellen, inwieweit eine Bank haftbar ist, wenn der Identitätsnachweis nicht korrekt erfolgte, es also möglich ist, unter einem Phantasienamen ein Konto zu eröffnen?

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre natürlich auch, dass das Konto auf jemand anderem läuft, bloß in der Kontoverbindung wurde der Name C.J. genannt. Neulich gab es doch ein Urteil, dass Banken bei Online-Überweisungen nicht verpflichtet sind, die Übereinstimmung der Angaben Kontoinhaber und Kontonummer bei Online-Überweisungen zu prüfen, womit eine Bank sich sich in solchen Fällen elegant aus der Affäre ziehen könnte. Sollte wirklich eine real exististierende Person hinter dem Konto stehen, wird die Identität wohl doch irgendwann herauskommen, aber ich weiß nicht, welche Vorraussetzungen erfüllt dazu erfüllt müssen und wie lange es dauert, bis die Bank die Kontoinhaberdaten rausrückt; also ein kleiner Zeitgewinn für eventuelle Betrüger.

Zu guter letzt: dieser Fall sollte eigentlich alle Betroffenen, und alle die davon gehört haben, dazu animieren, gar nicht mehr auf Vorkasse einzukaufen, zumindet nicht bei Beträgen über einer bestimmten Summe. Es gibt zwar immer mehr, aber meiner Ansicht nach noch zu wenige Internet-Läden, die für Verbraucher sichere Bezahlmethoden anbieten.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bankverbindung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Zu guter letzt: dieser Fall sollte eigentlich alle Betroffenen, und alle die davon gehört haben, dazu animieren, gar nicht mehr auf Vorkasse einzukaufen, zumindet nicht bei Beträgen über einer bestimmten Summe.



Wenn überhaupt, nur bei  Händlern die "alteingesessen" sind und nicht bei völlig unbekannten  "Newcomern"


----------



## Ameisenman (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Versteift euch mal nicht zu sehr auf die Domaindaten. Diejenigen, die dort drin stehen, haben mit der eigentlichen Handlung womöglich gar nichts zu tun, weshalb ich mal annehme, dass eine Diskussion über den/diejenigen kaum etwas bringt.


Ich hab überhaupt nix zu dem Domainnamen gesagt?!? Er hatte gefragt wie man Namen übermittelt und ich hab gesagt per PN. Aber auch hier ist der Inhaber wenn es ihn gibt Mitschuld. Wenn ich über meine Page andere krumme Dinge abwickeln lasse bin ich auch mit dran. Sonst könnt ich meine Garage auch an die Russen vermieten.

Ich geh auch davon aus das nur über die Bank was möglich sein wird. Notfalls auch gegen die Bank.


----------



## plautze (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

...und Siesok, haste was rausbekommen?...


----------



## siesok (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Nö, leider nicht...
Und deshalb bin ich gerade ein wenig frustriert! :cry:
Derjenige, der mir bis gestern Abend die Infos geben wollte, hat mir gestern nun gesagt, daß das nur die Beamtin erfragen könne, bei der ich die Anzeige erstattet habe; und die ist vor Sonntag nicht mehr im Dienst... Ein Kasperle-Theater ist das Ganze..! :wall:
Und der Typ rennt wahrscheinlich in aller Seelenruhe weiterhin täglich zu irgend einem Geldautomaten, um die neuesten Einkünfte abzuheben! -Weil ja nicht einmal das KOnto gesperrt werden kann...
Am Schlimmsten ist aber, daß ich mir die ganze Sch...e selbst zuzuschreiben hab´! Ich hab´ ja an einen unbekannten Shop rund 500,- per Vorkasse überwiesen..!


----------



## BaerndME (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



siesok schrieb:


> ...
> Am Schlimmsten ist aber, daß ich mir die ganze Sch...e selbst zuzuschreiben hab´! Ich hab´ ja an einen unbekannten Shop rund 500,- per Vorkasse überwiesen..!



Tu dir selbst bitte einen Gefallen und hör auf, so zu denken. Ich hab mich auch richtig geärgert, vor allem über mich selbst. Aber schau mal: Laut Rechnungsnummer ( und die wird in einem vorgefertigten Shopsystem wohl korrekt fortlaufend funktionieren ) sind über 5000 Leute reingefallen. 
Dann denk mal so: Können über 5000 Leute einfach zu blöd sein? Bzw. bist du wirklich extrablöd? Ich sage: nein. Ich bin sonst auch immer vorsichtig gewesen bei sowas, nur diesmal nicht. Aber zu ändern ist das nicht mehr.

Mein Vater sagte zu mir: "So viel Geld, wie du sparst, wenn du bei günstigen Internetshops bestellst, kannste das gegenrechnen und wirst sehen, dass du unterm Strich immer noch n dickes Plus hast. Mach bloss weiter damit!". Und Recht hat er. Er wurde auch schonmal "übern Nuckel gezogen" ( ebay ), aber hat schon SO viel gespart... 

Ärgere dich nicht. Wenn du n Auto hast, zahlst du auch mehr als Benzin, Steuern, Versicherung und Mengenabschreibung. Dazu kommt nämlich noch, dass du vielleicht mal n neuen Anlasser brauchst. Kostet dich dann auch 250 Euro, für eigentlich nichts. Oder deine Benzinpumpe geht kaputt. Oder dein Steuergerät. Ich denke, als Technikfreak, der bei solchen Shops schöne Spielzeuge bestellt, muss man sowas einfach in sein Budget mit einrechnen. 

Das soll keine Rechtfertigung für unseren "Freund" und sein Verhalten sein, aber leider muss man schon zugeben, dass die Welt mittlerweile nun leider mal so ist. 

Zum Konto: Gerade am Montag bohrte der Fernseher noch schön in meine Wunde, denn bei Plusminus (oder so ne ähnliche Sendung) ging es um Internetbetrug ( allerdings mit Thema onlinebanking ). Ich alle bekommt wahrscheinlich Spammails "verdienen Sie bis zu 4000€ im Monat dazu, bequem von Zuhause". Solche Jobs sehen dann so aus: Du bekommst Geld auf dein Konto überwiesen ( bsp: 440 Euro ) und überweist es weiter ( dann 400 Euro ) auf ein anderes Konto. Der Satz, den du behalten darfst, ist dabei festgeschrieben. Also bist du den ganzen Tag am TANs verbrauchen. Ahnungslose Leute machen bei sowas mit, ohne daran zu denken, was sie da tun: Geld waschen nämlich. Wenn das Geld erstmal über 5 - 10 Konten gegangen ist, ist der Weg kaum noch nachvollziehbar. 

Anderes Beispiel: "Herr J." überweist von seinem N*tb**k - Konto aus an eine Firma ( Briefkastenfirma ) B. Geld, mit dem er "unsere" Hardware bezahlt. Warenaustausch findet nur auf dem Papier statt. Auf ein anderes Konto oder ähnliches bekommt er das Geld zurücküberwiesen. Der Weg des Geldes endet von seiner nachvollziehbarkeit bei Firma B. Belasten kann man sie nicht. 

Also die Wege des Geldes sind mannigfaltig, daher wird wahrscheinlich sogar der Besitzer des Kontos, auf das wir überwiesen, nur ein armes Opfer sein, bei dem es nichts zu holen gibt. 

Ich will hier keine Hoffnungen zerstören. Nur will ich mal realistisch argumentieren, ua. auch dafür, dass "wir" nicht zu blöd sind, sondern diese B****** - systeme teilweise echt, geschickt gesetzeslücken ausnutzend, zu intelligent.


----------



## Kartoffelpferd (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bankverbindung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was heißt das? Theoretisch muss es einen Herrn names C.. J... geben


Nur, wenn er auch unter diesem Namen das Konto eröffnet hat. Dass wir unsere Überweisungen an diesen Namen gerichtet haben, heißt garnichts. Wenn jemand an meine Kontonummer+BLZ überweist, könnte er als Enpfänger auch "Santa Claus" eintragen, es würde trotzdem auf meinem Konto ankommen...


----------



## dieneuehoffnung (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



> Ich will hier keine Hoffnungen zerstören. Nur will ich mal realistisch argumentieren, ua. auch dafür, dass "wir" nicht zu blöd sind, sondern diese B****** - systeme teilweise echt, geschickt gesetzeslücken ausnutzend, zu intelligent.




So, bin hier zurück, nachdem  bei Gulli der Thread geschlossen wurde. Diese Einstellung finde ich richtig, denn ich habe schon viel mit online-shops zu tun gehabt, gute Erfahrungen gemacht und bin hier auf nanucu ´reingefallen. Vor allem aber bringen uns nur substanzielle Fortschritte irgendwie weiter und keine Selbstbetrachtungen oder spöttelnde Belehrungen.
Meine Fakten: Verlust 244 Euro
Rückbuchungsauftrag negativ
Strafanzeige erstattet
Anwalt auf standby
Mit mir bekannten Bankvorständen zwecks medialer Umsetzung des ganzen Falls gesprochen - Vorgehensweise noch offen.


----------



## siesok (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

He Leue, ich hab´ Neuigkeiten!!
Das Konto ist eingefroren!
Ca. 31.000 Euro sind noch drauf...
Das ist doch Grund genug zur Hoffnung! :-D


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute Anzeige in Bonn erstattet. Realistisch gesehen ist das Geld wohl futsch, wäre aber schön, wenn die Schuldigen gefunden werden.

Das letzte was ich von denen gehört habe ist eine Mail über [email protected] Diese wurde mir am Samstag kurz vor 15 Uhr geschickt. Die Adresse ist inzwischen aber auch abgeschaltet.

Ich schau hier weiter rein, um auf dem aktuellen Stand zu bleiben.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



siesok schrieb:


> He Leue, ich hab´ Neuigkeiten!!
> Das Konto ist eingefroren!
> Ca. 31.000 Euro sind noch drauf...
> Das ist doch Grund genug zur Hoffnung! :-D



Klingt prima - Dann hoffen wir mal, dass die Rechnungsnr. 5xxx nicht stimmen...


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Das hört sich ja gut an, vielleicht haben wir ja dann doch noch eine Chance an unser Geld zu kommen. Das wäre echt prima!


----------



## dirkster (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

sehr gut, hoffe echt das der horror bald endet :unzufrieden:


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

hallo wurde auch opfer und habe mir das alles jetzt durchgelesen ...und will ne anzeige erstatten aber was soll ich den polizisten nachweisen die bankauszug


----------



## dieneuehoffnung (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Ja, Bankauszug, Rechnung, falls Du sie ausgedruckt hast und am Besten gleich eine schriftliche Kurzdarstellung - dann sparst bzw. verkürzt Du die Vernehmung. Weiterhin Personalausweis. Das Ganze dauert rund eine halbe Stunde.


----------



## plautze (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

war auch endlich bei der polizei und hab anzeige erstattet. hab auch gleich nen strafantrag gestellt.
@frage, was mitzubringen ist:
du hast doch bestimmt auch ne bestellbestätigung, rechnung o.ä. bekommen. ich hab der polizei meinen ganzen emailverkehr mit nabucu mitgegeben. plus nen bischen aus den foren. (is ja eh öffentlich, aber die wollt wissen, warum ich misstrauisch geworden bin. so lang ists ja noch nich her.)

na, ich geh auch mal nicht davon aus, dass der 5000 kunden so schnell hatte. vielleicht hat er bei nr. 100005000 angefangen, aber dann sinds ja immer noch ca. 500. und bei 500 leutchens * 300 EUR = 150.000 EUR, dann würd jeder 20% wiederbekommen. lohnt dafür nen anwalt?:-?
hauptsache, die kriegen den. :handreib:


----------



## dieneuehoffnung (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Hi,
vielleicht haben aber viele deutlich unter 300 ausgeben, der bot ja auch Kameras und viele Dinge weit unter 300 Euro an. Also ich bin ganz guter Dinge. Frage Anwalt - braucht man den jetzt noch? Die Situation ist doch eigentlich eindeutig klar.


----------



## siesok (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Laut meinen Info´s hat der nur an Geldautmaten (in Deutschland) abgehoben. Jetzt kann sich jeder in etwa überlegen, seit welchem Zeitraum da Kohle einging. Am 23.06. wurde meines Wissens das Angebot geschaltet?!? Seit gestern ist das Konto dicht. Und bis die ersten Überweisungen eingegangen sind wird wohl auch noch ein paar Tage gedauert haben... Ich schätze mal, so ca. 15 Tage lang ist effektiv Geld geflossen) und wieviel der im gleichen Zeitraum abheben konnte... Sind das 500,- pro Tag? Dann hätte der ca. 8000,- abgebucht.


----------



## dieneuehoffnung (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Hört sich insofern gut an, weil das Rückschlüsse auf den Täter zuläßt, denn das Abheben von deutschen Geldautomaten vor dem Hintergrund des [........] Ausmaßes erscheint mir irgendwie amateurhaft, verspielt. Jedenfalls  brauchen wir wohl nicht weiter auf großangelegte, kriminelle Machenschaften aus Fernost zu spekulieren, sondern eher auf einen verpickelten, klassenbesten Sonderling tippen.


----------



## dirkster (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

find ich jetzt auch seltsam, besonders weil man doch sicher sehen kann wann wo geld abgehoben wurde und da sind doch manchmal auch kameras angebracht, oder?


----------



## plautze (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

na, die formulierung kenn ich doch irgenwoher. :sun:

ich seh, schon das computerbetrug.de-forum bekommt hier nen krimi der feinsten sorte präsentiert.

@siesok: wo auch immer du die infos herhaben magst(ich glaub, ich wills gar nicht wissen), danke dafür!


----------



## dieneuehoffnung (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Ich meine sogar, daß überall Kameras bei Geldautomaten angebracht sind. Und wenn der sich nicht großartig maskiert hat, hat man, sofern er täglich Geld abhob, genug Material für einen Spielfilm.


----------



## Ameisenman (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Siesok, danke für die News. Ich fahre morgen in den Urlaub. So kann mich das erstmal nicht mehr belasten. Bei mir sind es ja nur 109€ aber dennoch. Vielleicht haben ja auch andere nur nen Nintendo DS gekauft.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



siesok schrieb:


> He Leue, ich hab´ Neuigkeiten!!
> Das Konto ist eingefroren!
> Ca. 31.000 Euro sind noch drauf...
> Das ist doch Grund genug zur Hoffnung! :-D



hallo,

ich bin leider auch opfer geworden. hab auch erst vor paar stunden wg einem schlchten bauchgefühl mal in google nanucu eingegeben. Tja, und dann kamm der schock...
die frage ist wie sicher ist das konto eingefroren ist? und seit wann seit dem 16. oder 17en?
ich habe nämlich das geld erst am mo nachmittag überwiesen...gibst da noch a bissl hoffnung das geld wiederzusehen???


----------



## a3-schnitzel (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Hy Leute,
ich musste heut auch leider mit entsetzen feststellen das ich auch Opfer diesen [ edit]  geworden bin!

Habe mir am 14.07.08 ein LCD TV von Samsung in dem, mittlerweile imaginären, Online-Shop bestellt. Habe die fälligen 470 Euro Überwiesen!
Nach E-mail Verkehr, wie denn der Stand der Bestellung ist, habe ich mitbekomm das das wohl alles ein Schuß in den Ofen war! Mein Geld ist weg! 
Gehe morgen zur Polizei Oberstdorf um dort Anzeige zu stellen!
Aber gegen wen? An den Namen der Überweisung (Ihr kennt den, brauch ich nicht zu erläutern)?

Wie stehen unsere Chancen?
Ich glaube eher schlecht, der "Übeltäter" muss das Geld nur paar mal durch das Ausland überweisen. Beispiel: Das Geld kommt auf deutschem Konto an, er überweist es auf ein Konto in Spanien, von diesem wieder nach Italien! Und schon ist die deutsche kriminalistik Machtlos (die Polizei kann nicht über duetschlands Grenzen ermitteln!) , muss also den Fall an die spanischen Kollegen übergeben, die ermitteln und bemerken das das Geld wieder nach Italien ging. Jetzt sind die wieder nicht dafür zuständig,... und so weiter!

Wie gesagt ist nur ein Beispiel, aber so kann es laufen/gelaufen sein!

Selbst wenn der/die Täter gestellt werden und das Geld ist noch vorhanden. Wie will man das ganze Geld auf die hunderten [ edit]  Leute wieder genau aufteilen? Das ist doch völlig unrealistisch?!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir darauf antworten, was ihr dazu meint.

Gruß Paul


----------



## BaerndME (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



siesok schrieb:


> He Leue, ich hab´ Neuigkeiten!!
> Das Konto ist eingefroren!
> Ca. 31.000 Euro sind noch drauf...
> Das ist doch Grund genug zur Hoffnung! :-D



Woher du die Info hast, ist mir schleierhaft, aber ein Hoffnungsfunke flammt auf. Danke dafür


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Würde mich auch interessieren woher die Info mit den 31.000 € und den deutschen Bankautomaten stammt. Eigentlich können solche Erkenntnisse nur aus Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft folgen. Und ich bezweifle sehr, dass dies zu einem so frühen Zeitpunkt an die Öffentlichkeit gerät - falls die Staatsanwaltschaft überhaupt schon tätig war, was ich auch einfach mal anzweifeln möchte. Also, wenn schon solche Aussagen verbreitet werden, dann doch bitte mit Quellen hinterlegt...!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

womöglich ist das mit den hinweisen nur eine weitere finte um leute davon abzuhalten zur polizei oder zum anwalt zu gehen um somit weniger interesse zu erzeugen und dann die ermittlungen eingestellt werden. der typ war ja auch clever genug die leute mit der freundlichen beantwortung von e-mails hinzuhalten.

oder wir werden auch hier einfach weiter vera*scht...


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



a3-schnitzel schrieb:


> Anzeige zu stellen! Aber gegen wen? An den Namen der Überweisung?


Das wird gegen den "UT" (unbekannten Täter) gestellt, ist aber nicht deine Sache, das zu bewerten. Der Name des Überweisungsempfängers ist womöglich ohnehin falsch. Somit liegt es an der für dich zuständigen StA in Kemten, die echten Daten des Kontoinhabers bei der Empfängerbank nach § 161a StPO mit einer Verfügung zu erheben und den Vorgang dann an die für den Inhaber des Kontos zuständigen Strafverfolger zu übertragen. Dort sollten eigentlich alle Vorgänge aus dem Bundesgebiet eintrudeln.



a3-schnitzel schrieb:


> ....Spanien .... Italien! Und schon ist die deutsche kriminalistik Machtlos (die Polizei kann nicht über duetschlands Grenzen ermitteln!) , muss also den Fall an die spanischen Kollegen übergeben....


Das ist nicht richtig. Schon mal was von Rechtshilfeersuchen gehört? Der Fall bleibt so lange in dem Land, wo der Schaden eingetreten ist, bis der Tatort festgestellt wurde. Ausländische Behörden übernehmen nur dann, wenn der TO auch dort ist. Gerade die europäische Gemeinschaft hat doch einige Vorteile mehr zu bieten, als nur eine einheitliche Währung. In Sachen Strafverfolgung ist Europa (oft) schon enger beisammen als Otto Normalo meinen mag.

...ist hier aber sicher eher kein Thema! In den meisten Fällen dieser Art bleibt die Kohle im Land und wird tatsächlich direkt vom Konto abgebucht. Was die Automaten betrifft, so wird meiner Kenntnis nach in der Tat nahezu jede Maschine Video/Foto überwacht. Aber auch diese Spekulationen/Arbeitsschritte würde ich eher den Strafverfolgern überlassen.


----------



## siesok (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren woher die Info mit den 31.000 € und den deutschen Bankautomaten stammt. Eigentlich können solche Erkenntnisse nur aus Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft folgen. Und ich bezweifle sehr, dass dies zu einem so frühen Zeitpunkt an die Öffentlichkeit gerät - falls die Staatsanwaltschaft überhaupt schon tätig war, was ich auch einfach mal anzweifeln möchte. Also, wenn schon solche Aussagen verbreitet werden, dann doch bitte mit Quellen hinterlegt...!!!


 
Glaubst Du wirklich, daß ich das hier offenlege...?!?


----------



## siesok (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> oder wir werden auch hier einfach weiter vera*scht...


 
@Unregistrierter Gast:
Dann melde Du Dich doch erst mal hier an..!

Und ich sag´s nochmal:
Das Konto ist seit dem 16.07. eingefroren.
Lediglich Abhebungen von deutschen Geldautomaten.
Also dürften sämtliche Auslands-Theorien hinfällig sein.
Und was sollte es nun noch bringen,
hier etwas verharmlosen zu wollen?!?
Denkt der ein oder andere nun etwa, daß ich der Täter sei..??
Nur weil ich hier meine Infos weitergebe, um nicht all die
anderen Geschädigten im Dunkeln tappen zu lassen?!?

Aber wenn unregistrierte Gäste das anzweifeln,
kann ich sie Dinge auch für mich behalten...

Oder noch besser (@unregistrierte Gäste):
Lest doch einfach die Bild-Zeitung! 

Kann mal wer in Erfahrung bringen,
was man bei der besagten Bank täglich bzw. wöchentlich
am Automaten abheben kann?

Übrigens glaube ich nicht an 5000 Betroffene;
eher schon 500.
Wenn die denn auch alle überwiesen haben,
und das auch noch rechtzeitig.

Ich persönlich will mich nicht froh machen,
aber ich glaube es sah schon schlechter aus,
und ich gehe davon aus, daß wir einen nennenswerten Teil
unseres Verlustes wiederbekommen...


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



siesok schrieb:


> Glaubst Du wirklich, daß ich das hier offenlege...?!?



Wenn du schon solche Aussagen triffst, dann ja!!! So sind diese Aussagen aus mehreren Gründen nämlich absolut unglauwürdig!!!

Zudem kann ich mir bei der gesamten Vorgehensweise kaum vorstellen, dass der Typ schlussendlich so dämlich sein wird und an (deutschen) Bankautomaten Geld abzuheben...


----------



## dirkster (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

wegen dem Abhebebetrag.. das ist glaub ich bei jeder Bank anders


----------



## siesok (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn du schon solche Aussagen triffst, dann ja!!! So sind diese Aussagen aus mehreren Gründen nämlich absolut unglauwürdig!!!


 
Es wurde ja hier schon viel behauptet;
nie aber, daß Du meine Infos als glaubwürdig erachten musst...

Da kann sich jeder gern seinen eigenen Reim drauf machen!

Ansonsten werde ich hier zukünftig keine Sprüche von unregistrierten Benutzern kommentieren.


----------



## siesok (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



dirkster schrieb:


> wegen dem Abhebebetrag.. das ist glaub ich bei jeder Bank anders


 
Ich hab´ gestern was gefunden von wegen bis 1000,- pro Tag bzw. max. 2000,- pro Woche. Das war aber bei einer anderen Bank...

Und ich weiß nicht, ob der Verfügungsrahmen sich erweitern lässt,
wenn der z.B. noch andere Karten (z.B. VISA) für das gleiche Konto hat.

Also für mich wäre das interessant,
weil man dann in etwa hochrechnen könnte, was der Gesamtbetrag war,
und man somit rückschließen kann, wieviel wir prozentual zurückbekommen
können.


----------



## siesok (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Ich hab´ mal bei der NetBank angerufen.
Es können täglich 1000,- abgehoben werden.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger; immer 1000,-
Und das ist Konto-bezogen, heiß also,
auch mit weiteren Karten zum Konto
kann er trotzdem nicht mehr abgehoben haben.
Allerdings muß man dann davon ausgehen,
daß MisterX etwa 15.000 Euro abgehoben haben wird;
rund ein Drittel der Gesamtsumme.

Dieser Anteil wäre für uns dann verloren...

Wobei ich sagen muß,
daß ich momentan mit 2 Dritteln meiner 500,-
alles andere als unglücklich wäre!!


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

@ siesok, du (oder ein dir nahe stehender) arbeitest/tet bei einer Bank, gelle? Pass auf, den "kurzen Dienstweg" ausnutzen und dann auch noch das Ergebnis veröffentlichen könnte dabei auch nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## Rehapsych (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Möchte darauf hinweisen, dass es niemandem hilft, hier in diesem Forum einen anderen zu verdächtigen. Es wäre nur angebracht, hilfreiche Beiträge zu schreiben, ohne dass wir uns gegenseitig angreifen. Egal, wer sich hier im Forum befindet, sollten wir trotzdem alle zusammen halten, denn nur so können wir etwas produktives erreichen.


----------



## siesok (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> @ siesok, du (oder ein dir nahe stehender) arbeitest/tet bei einer Bank, gelle? Pass auf, den "kurzen Dienstweg" ausnutzen und dann auch noch das Ergebnis veröffentlichen könnte dabei auch nach hinten losgehen.


 
Falsch!
Aber dann will ich das mal lieber richtig stellen:
All meine Kommentare zu der Angelegenheit sind und waren frei erfunden.
Ich wollte mich damit nur wichtig machen.
Eventuelle Übereinstimmungen mit späteren Ergebnissen sind rein zufällig!

Warten wir einfach mal ab...


----------



## dieneuehoffnung (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

laß Dich nicht ärgern, ich finde, daß Du die Hinweise gibts gut und richtig. Da ich ohnehin davon ausgehe, daß unser kranker [ edit]  hier mitliest, fällt das auch unter psychologischer Kriegsführung und das sollte für nanucu erst der Anfang sein. Ich selbst empfinde diese ganze Nanucu Geschichte nicht als bloßen [ edit] , sondern als fürchterlichen Terror der modernen Art. Hier geht´s nicht um mangelhafte Ware oder überteuerte Versandkosten, von daher: Alles, was Beine hat  - auf zur Jagd auf Nanucu.


----------



## plautze (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



siesok schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Aber dann will ich das mal lieber richtig stellen:
> All meine Kommentare zu der Angelegenheit sind und waren frei erfunden.
> Ich wollte mich damit nur wichtig machen.
> ...




quatsch, mir hast du noch erzählt es sind aktuelle erkenntnisse des fsb! :sun:

quellen, quellen! wie lächerlich ist denn wohl diese forderung, wo klar ist, dass die infos nicht auf der straße liegen.

anstatt, dass die leute über jedes quentchen info dankbar sind, kommen solche kommentare. sicherlich ist eine gewisse kritische hinterfragung wichtig und natürlich bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen, was er glauben will. aber mir gibt das eher ein gefühl, das ich an der sache dranbleibe anstatt dass ich mich vertröstet fühle....von daher wär es schon mehr als kontraproduktiv, wenn der übeltä... sowas veröffentlichen würde.


falls es stimmt, dann hat es anscheinend wirklich was gebracht, dass wir so schnell und konsequent polizei und anwälte eingeschaltet haben. (wer auch immer nun zur sperrung der konten beigetragen hat)


----------



## dirkster (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



dieneuehoffnung schrieb:


> laß Dich nicht ärgern, ich finde, daß Du die Hinweise gibts gut und richtig. Da ich ohnehin davon ausgehe, daß unser kranker [ edit]  hier mitliest, fällt das auch unter psychologischer Kriegsführung und das sollte für nanucu erst der Anfang sein. Ich selbst empfinde diese ganze Nanucu Geschichte nicht als bloßen [ edit] , sondern als fürchterlichen Terror der modernen Art. Hier geht´s nicht um mangelhafte Ware oder überteuerte Versandkosten, von daher: Alles, was Beine hat  - auf zur Jagd auf Nanucu.



ich sehe das genauso, die hinweise geben mir ein gutes gefühl das etwas passiert.

Und als Terror kann ich das auch bezeichnen 
Wegen dem B. musste ich mir einen Anwalt besorgen, den ich natürlich auch bezahlen muss... wieder geld weg...

nächste woche fahr ich für ein paar tage weg an denen ich mich eigentlich entspannen wollte und entspannen werde ich da eh nicht weil ich mir eh den ganzen tag einen kopf wegen diesem ganzen mist machen werde :cry:


----------



## dirkster (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

kleine Frage, darf ich hier Aktenzeichen von der Polizei veröffentlichen?

Der Sachbearbeiter von der Polizei in Mainz meinte das ich Leuten die sich evtl. bei mir melden diese Nummer geben soll... damit die diese dann wiederum der Polizei in ihrem Ort die Nummer geben können....

wenn es ok ist würde ich die hier posten.....

Kann mir das ein Moderator sagen ob das ok ist?


----------



## webwatcher (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



dirkster schrieb:


> kleine Frage, darf ich hier Aktenzeichen von der Polizei veröffentlichen?
> Kann mir das ein Moderator sagen ob das ok ist?


Leider nicht, was per PN ausgetauscht wird, ist eure  Privatangelegenheit


----------



## Bolivariano (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

weiss jemand wie man diese tolle netbank telefonisch erreichen kann ohne ein konto bei ihnen zu haben?


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



dirkster schrieb:


> Der Sachbearbeiter... meinte ....


Dem brennt wahrscheinlich der Polizeihut!
:dagegen:


----------



## siesok (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Bolivariano schrieb:


> weiss jemand wie man diese tolle netbank telefonisch erreichen kann ohne ein konto bei ihnen zu haben?


 
Guggsd Du >>>NetBank >>>Impressum:
01805-638226
Wenn der Sprachkomputer fragt,
sagst DU: "Neukunde"


----------



## Teleton (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Wieso geht Ihr eigentlich davon aus, dass möglicherweise noch vorhandenes Geld (im Wege der Rückgewinnungshilfe?) quotal verteilt wird (von wem)? 
Was ist, wenn die Verteilung nach dem Prinzip "Windhundrennen" erfolgt? 
Ich rate dringend an, sich zu der Frage rechtlich beraten zu lassen (Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt).


----------



## plautze (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

watt kosten eigentlich so nen anwalt? angenommen, man bekommt 2/3 wieder, wenn der dann 200 EUR kostet lohnt das ja bald nich (dazu zeitverzug und risiko).....


----------



## dirkster (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

hm kommt glaub ich immer drauf an... ich bin rechtsschutzversichert mit geringer selbstbeteiligung... wenn ich ne rechnung bekomme meld ich mich


----------



## plautze (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



plautze schrieb:


> watt kosten eigentlich so nen anwalt? angenommen, man bekommt 2/3 wieder, wenn der dann 200 EUR kostet lohnt das ja bald nich (dazu zeitverzug und risiko).....



hmmm, anwaltskostenrechner sagt sowas:

Ergebnis
   Es     fallen Anwaltskosten in Höhe von      471,26      Euro an. 	  Ihre Angaben zum anwaltlichen Auftrag
                           Auftraggeber           1 Person                               Streitwert           680 Euro                               Tätigkeiten  des Anwalts                       

Allgemeine Beratung
Betreiben des außergerichtlichen Geschäfts
Vertretung des Antragstellers im gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren
Vertretung des Antragstellers im Verfahren auf Erlass eines Vollstreckungsbescheids
Betreiben des Geschäfts im Klageverfahren
Wahrnehmung eines gerichtlichen Termins
Mitwirkung an Einigung im gerichtlichen Verfahren
                                      Anwaltskosten insgesamt
                                                        Streitwert                 680 Euro                		       		     	 		      		                                Außergerichtliche                   Tätigkeiten                 120,67 Euro                                                Vertretung im Mahnverfahren                 104,41 Euro                                                Vertretung im Klageverfahren                 246,18 Euro                 		       		     	 		                                      Anwaltskosten insgesamt                  471,26 Euro


----------



## dieneuehoffnung (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

...und E-Mail Beratung bei der Verbraucherzentrale fängt bei 25 Euro an. Fazit: Ich kann mich auch unter die Dusche stellen und Geldscheine zerreissen. Ich nehme das lieber selber in die Hand.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



plautze schrieb:


> , lest euch bei Interesse selber rein: hier haben sich einige der Betroffenen zusammengefunden:
> nanucu.de - gulli:board


Der Thread ist entweder nur noch für angemeldete sichtbar oder gar nicht mehr öffentlich vorhanden.
Was mich persönlich mal interessiert, von wann datieren die "ältesten" Bestellungen,
 bzw.  seit wann war  die Seite überhaupt im WWW existent? 
Das früheste Datum, das ich in einer  Werbung  ergoogeln konnte, ist der 15. Juni.

bei geizhals steht bis heute die Werbung


----------



## Teleton (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



> Anwaltskosten insgesamt 471,26 Euro


Genau, das kostet ein Anwalt wenn er ein komplettes Gerichtsverfahren mit allem  Schnick und Schnack und Vergleichsschluss bei Streitwert zwischen 600-900 Euro führt. Sind insgesamt 4,15 Gebühren. 
Ich habe aber empfohlen eine *Beratung* einzuholen. Dafür gibt es keinen festen Betrag mehr, die Vergütung muss ausgehandelt werden im Gebührengespräch. Als Anhaltspunkt: Früher sind dafür etwa 0,55 Gebühren ca 50,- Euro angefallen.

Wie gesagt es geht nur um eine Beratung zu der  Frage, ob jeder "seinen" Bruchteil oder nur die Ersten des Windhundrennen den vollen Betrag erhalten und was man tun müsste um dabei zu sein. 



> E-Mail Beratung bei der Verbraucherzentrale fängt bei 25 Euro an


Guter Kurs


----------



## plautze (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

naja, wenns windhundrennen wird, verlier ich, ich geh nämlich nu radeln in die berge übers WE und werd an alles denken, nur nicht nanucu!
also, schickes WE allen beisammen!


----------



## siesok (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Guter Plan!
So werd´ ich´s auch halten!
Über´s Wochenende wird da eh nicht viel passieren..!


----------



## Teleton (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Hier gibt es einen Aufsatz zur Rückgewinnungshilfe (Seite 607 und 608 klingen spannend), dazu den Anwalt befragen.
http://anwaltsblatt.de/archiv2/pdf/jahrgang_06/10-06.pdf


----------



## Dummkopf (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Also meine Bestellung war vom 6.7.08. Bezahlt habe ich am 8.7.08. Ich habe zuerst online Anzeige erstattet. Dann rief mich ein Mitarbeiter der Polizei Renningen an und bat mich noch einmal an meinem Wohnort Anzeige zu erstatten. Das habe ich gestern getan. Von meinem Wohnort wird die Anzeige dann nach Renningen weitergeleitet. 

Ich habe leider kein Geld für einen Anwalt und werde erst einmal abwarten was nun passiert. Zumindest bin ich nun sicher, das Ermittlungen laufen und hoffe, das der Schädiger gefunden und bestraft wird.

-Weiß jemand *wie* eventuell noch vorhandenes Geld an die "Geschädigten" verteilt oder besser "aufgeteilt" würde? 
-Braucht man immer einen Anwalt oder kann man seine Angelegenheit auch selber vertreten?


----------



## hurri (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

hallo
Ich habe auch in den Shop bestellt und nichts erhalten.War gerade bei der Polizei und habe Anzeige erstattet.
Ich habe 457,90 an den Shop überwiesen.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Wenn ich das hier so verfolge, muß es  ein generalstabsmäßig geplanter Coup gewesen sein.
Schätzungweise etwa Mitte Juni mit  voller Werbebreitseite gestartet.  Vermutlich hat 
kein einziges angebotenes Gerät real existiert oder hat irgend jemand *nachweislich*
etwas geliefert bekommen?


----------



## Dummkopf (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Soweit ich weiß , hat nie Ware existiert.


----------



## Teleton (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Dummkopf schrieb:


> -Weiß jemand *wie* eventuell noch vorhandenes Geld an die "Geschädigten" verteilt oder besser "aufgeteilt" würde?


Schau mal hier, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das Geld im Wege der Rückgewinnungshilfe festgesetzt wurde.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/53197-edit-auf-nanucu-de-15.html#post243235


----------



## Robin Hood (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Na prima, eine Woche nicht zu Hause gewesen, heute wieder zurück und kein Packet beim Nachbarn. 
Gleich mal gegoogelt und nun so ein DRECK. Die ganze Erholung fürn Arsch, ich könnte ins Essen brechen.

  Am 06.07.08 bestellt und dummerweise gleich überwiesen.
  Rechnungsnummer:  5488
  Betrag:                    164,90 EUR

  Leider kann ich mein Geld nicht so schnell verdienen, wie ich es hier zum Fenster raus geschmissen habe.:wall:


----------



## Dummkopf (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Jeder Betroffene sollte seinen Schaden umgehend zur Anzeige bringen und den zuständigen Beamten vor Ort auf die laufenden Ermittlungen in Renningen hinweisen. So können dort die Fälle zusammenfinden. Dann heißt es abwarten. Ich denke, das Geld ist wohl zu einem großen Teil verloren.


----------



## plautze (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Teleton schrieb:


> Hier gibt es einen Aufsatz zur Rückgewinnungshilfe (Seite 607 und 608 klingen spannend), dazu den Anwalt befragen.
> http://anwaltsblatt.de/archiv2/pdf/jahrgang_06/10-06.pdf




vielen dank dafür! auch wenn ichs als juristerei-laie wohl nochmal lesen muss....


----------



## Erwin (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Hallo, bin auch einer der Geschädigten. Habe heute in Köngstein/Ts. Strafantrag wegen Betruges gestellt. Ich empfehle allen Geschädigten, ebenfalls Anzeige zu erstatten. Nur wenn sich viele melden, erhält die Sache soviel Gewicht, daß mit der nötigen Intensität dem [........] nachgespürt wird. Ich habe wenig Hoffnung, daß wir unser Geld zurückbekommen, doch sollte alles daran gesetzt werden, den (die) [......] zu finden und ihm das Handwerk zu legen.

Ich habe das Geld an die netbank überwiesen. Der Kontoinhaber heißt [ edit] , Kontonummer [ edit] . Es wäre interessant zu wissen, ob er noch andere Bankverbindungen unterhält. Die netbank habe ich wie folgt angeschrieben:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> wie ich bereits am 15.7.08 einer Ihrer Damen am Telefon sagte, zählen Sie einen
> [........] Da ich morgen
> bei der Polizei Anzeige erstatte, würde ich Sie bitten, allen Spuren des
> ...



Die Antwort war enttäuschend:



> vielen Dank fuer Ihre Mitteilung.
> Leider koennen wir Ihnen hierzu keine Auskuenfte erteilen und auch keine Rueckueberweisung vornehmen.
> Bitte setzen Sie sich zwecks Erteilung eines Ueberweisungsrueckrufes mit Ihrer Hausbank in Verbindung und erstatten ggf. eine Strafanzeige.
> Wir bedauern, Ihnen keine andere Antwort geben zu koennen.



[........] scheint die oberste Bankdevise zu sein. Ich denke, daß Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft die Blockadehaltung der Bank durchbrechen können. Die Antwort der netbank reiche ich meine Anzeige nach. Da sich dieser [.......] ja als Kunde einer Internetbank bei der Post legitimiert haben muß, muß er sich irgendwie finden lassen. Und auf die Dauer wird die Bank den Schutz des [........] nicht aufrecht erhalten können und Einzelheiten, etwa die Verfolgung der Geldströme vom Konto usw., preisgeben müssen.

Es hat keinen Sinn, wenn wir uns jetzt etwas vorjammern. Also: Jeder muß Strafantrag stellen! Gemeinsam sind wir stark, und nur gemeinsam werden wir ernst genommen. Ich werde von etwaigem Fortschritt weiter berichten, tut Ihr es auch!

In diesem Sinne Erwin


----------



## Rehapsych (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Was macht ihr so? Gibt es keine neuen Infos über den Fortschritt der Ermittlungen?


----------



## dieneuehoffnung (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Weiß auch nicht, warum es so still geworden ist. Vielleicht liegt´s daran, weil bei den Rückgewinnungsversuchen eventuelle das Prinzip zählt: "Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst" und jeder jetzt im Alleingang rettet, was zu retten ist.


----------



## BaerndME (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Hmm bei mir isses ruhig. Ich wüsste gerne, ob die Polizei was macht, aber glaube nicht so richtig dran. Ausserdem hab ich auch aufgehört, mich so dolle aufzuregen.


----------



## plautze (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

ja, bei mir isses auch eher frustrierend gelaufen.
hab mit meiner ex gesprochen (juristin) und die meint, ohne anwalt geht da nix. nur der kann akteneinsicht nehmen und die braucht man halt, um an die identität von dem typen zu kommen. dann würden noch die gerichtskosten dazu kommen. weiss auch nich, was ich machen soll....


----------



## plautze (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

LOL, wir werden berühmt. hab nochmal nach nanucu gegoogled und siehe da, ich bin auf 
eine pressemitteilung der polizei stendal getroffen:

http://www.asp.sachsen-anhalt.de/pr...005_2008_2042f6fa5e83975c2f47ae6858d228cc.htm


> Der 24-jährige Geschädigte bestellte bei der Firma NANUCU am 07.07.2008 im Internet einen Camcorder im Wert von 360,- Euro. Der Betrag wurde überwiesen. Der Camcorder kam bis zum heutigen Tage nicht beim Geschädigten an. Bei einer weiteren Recherche im Internet machten bereits mehrere geprellte Kunden auf diese Firma aufmerksam. Nach Angaben des Geschädigten soll die Seite der Firma NANUCU aus dem Internet entfernt worden sein.


----------



## Dummkopf (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Was nützt eine Akteneinsicht, wenn es keinen Täter gibt???
Alle namentlich bekannten waren nur Fake-Namen. Nach meiner Meinung, kann man nur über die Bank den Täter ermitteln. Wenn er Geld am Automaten abgeholt hat, wurde er doch sicher auch von Überwachungskameras aufgenommen. Ich denke die Polizei ermittelt erst einmal in dieser Richtung. Ich weiß immer noch nicht, nach welchen Kriterien das "Restguthaben" auf dem Nanucu Konto an die Geschädigten verteilt wird. Hat man seinen Anspruch durch Stellen der Anzeige ausreichend geltend gemacht? Frag das doch mal bei Deiner Bekannten nach, die Anwältin ist.


----------



## Dummkopf (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Was soll eine Akteneinsicht nutzen?
Der Täter ist ja wohl nicht bekannt. Alle uns durch die Webseite bekannten Namen, waren nur *Fake*-Namen. 
-Mich interessiert am meisten, ob man durch die polizeiliche Anzeige seinen Anspruch auf einen Anteil am "Restguthaben" auf dem Firmenkonto von Nanuco ausreichend geltend gemacht hat. 
-Nach welchen Kriterien wird dieses "Restguthaben" wohl verteilt? 

Könntest jemand mal bei seinem Anwalt nachfragen?

Ich kann mir keinen Anwalt leisten, obgleich mich der Verlust meines Geldes sehr schmerzt. Nachdem ich Anzeige erstattet habe, habe ich auch nichts mehr gehört. Ich denke, das kann Monate dauern. 
-Ich frage mich auch , ob es nicht Aufnahmen von Überwachungskameras an den Geldautomaten gibt, wo der Täter Geld abgehoben haben soll. 
Ist nicht jeder Automat überwacht?

Ich hoffe nur, das der Täter gefunden und bestraft wird!


----------



## plautze (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

ja, wir haben eh keine chance, den täter zu finden. das kann nur die polizei/staatsanwaltschaft. und wenn die jemanden ausfindig gemacht haben (z.B. über Konto oder gespeicherte IP o.ä.) kann man (d.h. ein anwalt) in die akten der staatsanwaltschaft einsicht nehmen. so, wie ich es aber gehört habe, dauert das alles ziemlich lange und man bekommt (zwecks geheimhaltung der ermittlungen) erst recht spät einsicht. 
wenn jemand andere infos hat, bitte melden.
das problem bei meiner ex ist, dass sie auf medizinrecht spezialisiert ist und zivilrecht nur im studium gehört hat. also nicht grad die koryphäe auf dem gebiet ist.

und zu deiner frage: nein, es reicht nicht. das war alles strafrechtlich und du musst deine ansprüche zivilrechtlich noch durchsetzen.

p.s.:schade, meinen schönen gartenzwerg-und schokolade-bei-schlecker-geklauttext  rausgelöscht. :roll:


----------



## Franziska (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Dummkopf schrieb:


> -Mich interessiert am meisten, ob man durch die polizeiliche Anzeige seinen Anspruch auf einen Anteil am "Restguthaben" auf dem Firmenkonto von Nanuco ausreichend geltend gemacht hat.


Eher nicht.


> Vorneweg sollte erwähnt werden, dass eine Strafanzeige in den meisten Fällen nicht dazu führt, dass man Geld von einem Verkäufer zurück erhält.


Die Strafanzeige


----------



## Bolivariano (24 Juli 2008)

*ein Witz*

Dieses ganze Verfahren ist ein Witz. Polizeibehörden und Staatsanwaltschaft sind nutzlos vor allem wenn kleinste Ermittlungen "auch schon mal acht bis zehn Monate oder länger in Anspruch nehmen". Das alles ist nur gigantische Verschwendung von Steuergelder. Daswegen haben solche Leute von nanucu nicht viel Skrupel gehabt sowas mit uns zu machen, die wussten das man mit einer Strafanzeige hierzulande nicht weit kommt


----------



## Dummkopf (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Ist das AZ der Staatsanwaltschaft zum Fall Nanucu bereits bekannt?
Weiß einer wo der STA seinen Sitz hat?
-Es kann doch nicht sein, das derjenige, der sich keinen Anwalt leisten kann bei der Verteilung des Restguthabens auf dem Firmenkonto nicht berücksichtigt wird, oder doch?
:wall:
Es ist nicht zu fassen!


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Dummkopf schrieb:


> Weiß einer wo der STA seinen Sitz hat?


Wo ist denn der Sitz des "nanuco" oder besser gefragt, wo der Sitz des Kontoinhabers?


Dummkopf schrieb:


> Es kann doch nicht sein, das derjenige, der sich keinen Anwalt leisten kann bei der Verteilung des Restguthabens auf dem Firmenkonto nicht berücksichtigt wird, oder doch?


Oh doch und dazu kommt, dass derjenige, der keinen Antrag auf Rückgewinnungshilfe gestellt hat, auch keinen Cent wieder sieht. Einen Anwalt braucht es nicht, da auch die StA einen Geschädigten in erforderlichem Maße auf Anfrage informieren würde. Hierzu bedarf es jedoch erst mal einer Strafanzeige und die müsste dann auch noch am richtigen Ort, nämlich dem, wo der Verdächtige gehandelt hat, bearbeitet werden.


----------



## plautze (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

ich befürchte, so schauts aus. und noch viel schlimmer: ich habe einen relativ hohen betrag verloren (680EUR), aber ich weiss nicht, ob sich ein anwalt "lohnen" würde für mich. ich habe 9 stck angefragt, 3 haben geantwortet, im schnitt wollen sie 300EUR.:wall:

" Das Mandat rechnet sich nicht für uns, weil wir Ihnen mindestens 300,00
Euro netto berechnen würden. Netto, das heißt, daß da noch die
Mehrwertsteuer und Kopien der Strafakte dazukommmt."

sehr gut fand ich den hier:
"Danke für Ihre Anfrage. Ich rechne in solchen Angelegenheiten die vorbereitende Ermittlungsarbeit nach Zeit ab. Mein Stundensatz liegt bei € 250,00 zzgl. MWSt., *abgerechnet wird in 6-Minuten-Schritten à € 25,00*. Die Beitreibung per Mahnbescheid oder Klage richtet sich nach Streitwert und kostet hier ca. € 350,00 incl. MWSt."

edit:
vielleicht hat ja jemand ne idee, wie man das ausser-anwaltlich durchsetzen kann?...
für mich ist immer noch nicht prinzipiell geklärt, ob das ganze nun über 
1. akteneinsicht, dann mahn- und vollstreckungsbescheid laufen soll oder 
2. über die Rückgewinnungshilfe nach § 111b ff StPO
und wenn klar ist, wie das prinzip aussieht, wie schaut dann die vorgehensweise aus??


----------



## Dummkopf (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

*[FONT=&quot] Die Firma NANUCU war auf einen C* J*,Schönblickstr. 47 in 71272 Renningen gemeldet. Diese Adresse stimmt aber wohl nicht. Es gab diese ganze Firma wohl nicht. 
Die Polizei in Renningen ermittelt nun. 

-Also, welcher STA ist für 71272 Renningen zuständig?

Ich habe 684 Euro verloren, aber wenn diese Anwaltskosten lese, ist es wohl sinnlos sein Recht einzuklagen. *Ich finde das unfair!* Ein Täter bekommt sicher für deine Verteidigung Hilfe und ich bleibe auf dem Verlust sitzen, weil ich es mir nicht leisten kann mich zu wehren?





[/FONT]


----------



## Dummkopf (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Ich habe mal gegoogelt.
Betreff: *Rückgewinnungshilfe*
Hier ein Zitat aus einer Online Rechtsberatung:

Bei dieser Sachlage muss unverzüglich gehandelt werden, indem Ansprüche gegen XXX geprüft und gerichtlich geltend gemacht werden müssen. Da andere Käufer ebenfalls diese Mitteilung erhalten haben und das sichergestellte Vermögen zumeist nicht alle Ansprüche der Geschädigten abdeckt, gilt der Grundsatz: *"Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst".*
Die Ansprüche sollten von einem RA geprüft werden und müssen dann gerichtlich geltend gemacht werden;dies ist vor dem Landgericht sowieso _*nur** durch Vertretung eines Rechtsanwaltes*_ möglich.*(Zitat ENDE)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Also, brauche ich um diesen Antrag zu stellen wohl wirklich einen Anwalt....oder ich gehe völlig leer aus.
*


----------



## plautze (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Sitz des "nanuco" oder besser gefragt, wo der Sitz des Kontoinhabers?



Im Impressum stand ein C. J. aus Renningen als Geschäftsführer.




Reducal schrieb:


> Hierzu bedarf es jedoch erst mal einer Strafanzeige und die müsste dann auch noch am richtigen Ort, nämlich dem, wo der Verdächtige gehandelt hat, bearbeitet werden.



das liegt doch nicht in unserer Macht, oder? 

Wie bekommt man denn nun die zuständige StA raus? Anrufen?


----------



## plautze (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Dummkopf schrieb:


> I;dies ist vor dem Landgericht sowieso *
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Also, brauche ich um diesen Antrag zu stellen wohl wirklich einen Anwalt....oder ich gehe völlig leer aus.
> *



Habe ich auch gelesen. Ist ne Antwort von nem Anwalt. Hört sich für mich danach an, dass er ein mandat bekommen will. Wer sagt denn, dass es vors Landgericht geht? Vorm Amtsgericht brauchst du keinen Anwalt.
Aber mir ist das Vorgehen immer noch unklar. Wenn nun 111 STPO greift, was für einen Antrag muss ich stellen?
684 EUR? Ich auch, war wohl ne EOS 40d, hm?


----------



## Insider (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Dummkopf schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Die Polizei in Renningen ermittelt nun. [/FONT]


Nicht mehr, das macht jetzt die KaSt Leonberg (bitte nicht per eMail kontaktieren).





Dummkopf schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Also, welcher STA ist für 71272 Renningen zuständig?[/FONT]


Wieso wird ständig nach einer StA gerufen? Die bekommt die fertigen Ermittlungen von der Polizei geliefert, also bitte dort Anzeige erstatten, mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass anscheinend in Leonberg bereits gesammelte Ermittlungen laufen. Zuständig ist übrigens dann später die StA Stuttgart.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Übersicht über die Staatsanwaltschaften in Baden-Württemberg:
service-bw Portal Baden-Württemberg

Für Renningen müsste die StA Stuttgart zuständig sein.


----------



## Dummkopf (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



plautze schrieb:


> 684 EUR? Ich auch, war wohl ne EOS 40d, hm?



Es war ein Camcorder ( Canon HF 100 ) der für mich zum ALBTRAUM wurde.
Aber das ist ja nun auch egal, nach meinem Infostand hat nie Ware existiert.


----------



## a3-schnitzel (2 September 2008)

*Was soll nun werden?*

Hey Leute,

wie gehts nun weiter? hatte schonmal hier ins forum geschrieben!
mittlerweile kommt ja kaum noch ein interessanter beitrag hinzu!
Hat sich mal was ergeben?Ist man schon weiter?Oder haben sich schon alle damit abgefunden?!
Wird noch etwas passieren?

Was meint ihr? hat jemand schon wieder was von seinem geld gesehen?

gruß


----------



## dieneuehoffnung (5 September 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Ich habe alles, was möglich ist, getan, also Anzeige erstattet, mein Anwalt ist dran usw. Persönlich sagte man mir seitens der Polizei, ich würde wahrscheinlich in etwa einem halben bis einem Jahr wieder davon hören. Ich lasse das mal unkommentiert, kann wohl jeder für sich interpretieren, was das heist.


----------



## Dummkopf (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Heute bekam ich Post vom Staatsanwalt. Ich muss nun meine Forderung anmelden. Da ich noch keinen Anwalt habe..und mir eigentlich auch keinen leisten kann, wüßte ich gerne, ob man auch ohne Anwalt weiter machen kann.
Habt ihr auch heute Post bekommen?
Wär ja toll, wenn sich die Betroffenen hier noch einmal austauschen würden!
LG
Dummkopf


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Welche Forderung sollst Du anmelden? Geht es um eine Entschädigungsforderung?

Solange das außergerichtlich läuft, geht das meines Wissens ohne Anwalt. Trotzdem kann ein Anwalt in solchen Dingen wichtig sein. Wenn man kein Geld für den Anwalt hat, kann man beim zuständigen Amtsgericht einen Beratungsschein beantragen.


----------



## BaerndME (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*



Dummkopf schrieb:


> Heute bekam ich Post vom Staatsanwalt. Ich muss nun meine Forderung anmelden. Da ich noch keinen Anwalt habe..und mir eigentlich auch keinen leisten kann, wüßte ich gerne, ob man auch ohne Anwalt weiter machen kann.
> Habt ihr auch heute Post bekommen?
> Wär ja toll, wenn sich die Betroffenen hier noch einmal austauschen würden!
> LG
> Dummkopf



Heute kam es auch mir... ääähhhh, bei mir 

Zunächst wüsste ich gerne mal, welches Gericht nun das Zuständige ist. Weil da muss ich ja dann den Titel beantragen. Will das ohne Anwalt probieren, der ist mir nämlich zu teuer. Und dann... ja wüsste ich auch gerne, wie genau.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] auf nanucu.de*

Dr. Thomas Schulte | Vermögensbeschlagnahme nach Betrugsdelikten



> Dies geht jedoch nicht „einfach so“, also durch reines Anmelden der Forderungen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft, sondern es muss erst ein reguläres, zivilrechtliches Urteil (ein so genannter Titel) gegen die Täter erwirkt werden, aus dem die so genannte Zwangsvollstreckung betrieben werden kann.



Ich möchte bezweifeln, dass das ohne Anwalt zum Erfolg führt.

Wie schon oben gesagt: wer sich keinen Anwalt leisten kann, kann einen Beratungsschein beim Amtsgericht beantragen.

Wenn Du es ohne Anwalt versuchst: bitte sehr. Aber helfen können und dürfen wir Dir hier dabei nicht (=>Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).


----------

